# D3 Homepage



## Fireflyer (28. Juni 2008)

Warum hat das noch keiner gemeldet ??

Aber da kann man ja auch von alleine drauf kommen...

http://eu.blizzard.com/diablo3/


----------



## Flooza (28. Juni 2008)

Fireflyer schrieb:


> Warum hat das noch keiner gemeldet ??
> 
> Aber da kann man ja auch von alleine drauf kommen...
> 
> http://eu.blizzard.com/diablo3/




ist schon längst bekannt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (28. Juni 2008)

jo höhr mal den neusten podcast von buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2008)

Müsst euch mal die Karte von DIII ansehen, scheint groß zu werden die welt... hach monatelang wieder Diablo zu zocken wird lustig werden


----------

